# Air potato vines okay to eat?



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

A friend of mine gifted me an air potato and said her goats really like eating the vine.

I looked online and can't get confirmation whether this vine is actually good for them. I've read it can be invasive and is considered inedible to most animals. On the other hand if it is good forage for goats, plants that are hard to kill are always appreciated.


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

it's the variety that is smooth, grayish and has edges (not round like a traditional potato).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dioscorea_bulbifera


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have never heard of that verity but I do know potato plants are very toxic, I wouldn't


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

spidy1 said:


> I have never heard of that verity but I do know potato plants are very toxic, I wouldn't


air potato vines aren't botanically related to actual potato. our goats eat sweet potato vines all the time, for example


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Speaking as someone being threatened by kudzu, I take a dim view of the propagation of invasive plants.

Kudzu
https://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/profile/kudzu


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Every article I'm reading says they're toxic. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

My goats sometimes ate wildly from _Lotus corniculatus_ or _Amanita regalis_. Many years later I learnt that these herbs are good for deworming! Maybe your friend's goats have parasites, which they try to get rid of in this way? (Personally, I believe more in fecal samples, and modern medicins, for deworming, rather than having the animals do trial-and-error searching for a remedy.)


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Most nightshade family plants have toxic foliage. This includes tomato, eggplant, potato, etc. I have been fighting horsenettle, a terrible and toxic nightshade, on my property. I think I made a good dent in it last year and this year will be finishing it off and treating new sprouts before they mature. I am totally against planting anything invasive as well. Burn the stuff to the ground!

Conor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, don't risk it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Speaking as someone being threatened by kudzu, I take a dim view of the propagation of invasive plants.
> 
> Kudzu
> https://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/profile/kudzu


Your so funny.:up:

I thought it was nine miles away.lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am going to go with popular consensus onthe invasives. NO DON'T DO IT! Not screaming, holding a sign.

We fight kudzu and varnish trees. Goats eat both and do a good job of keeping it under control, not everyone has goats.


----------

